
What’s new in HTML6 - MichioJP
https://morioh.com/p/6d422fc49bd2?f=5c21fb01c16e2556b555ab32
======
capableweb
The author is inventing HTML6 on their own. This is not something official.
The "Express tags" example links to nowhere and first time ever I hear about
it (I'm a web developer). Also, "dialog" element is clearly part of the HTML5
(5.2 exactly) spec and not HTML6.

"Introducing cachable libraries in HTML6 will be a step towards improving the
productivity of both web designers and users." WHAT?! No. Nothing here makes
sense. Libraries you're using have been cached in the browser since... Before
I started doing web development.

So I'd say ignore this article. Seems to be some sort of viewgrab.

Edit: Author is asking "HTML6 release date?" which shows that this author
might not even be a web developer, as they show signs that they have no idea
on how the process works or what the HTML specifications really are.

Edit2: How does trash like this get updated in the first place? Any web
developer would look at this article and recognize it as non-sense. Are people
blindly upvoting titles without even opening the page and skimming the
content?

~~~
saagarjha
As far as I was aware, many browsers are scaling back caching due to
fingerprinting concerns…

~~~
capableweb
Interesting, haven't heard this before. Got any links where this is being
discussed?

~~~
saagarjha
Safari has prevented caching across domains for a very long time:
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110269](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110269).
I know other browsers are working on similar things, but I'm less familiar
with their efforts:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1536058](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1536058)
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5730772021411840](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5730772021411840)

------
test1235
>Express tags

>As the name suggests, these tags are express. Tags such as the for the logo
on your webpage can be put in use. Moreover, tags such as , , would be
available.

None of this first bit makes any sense.

------
saagarjha
I'm unsure if these are actual things planned for HTML6 or the author's
wishlist for the next version of HTML…

~~~
capableweb
Seems to be a wishlist because there is no links to anything external and it's
the first time I hear about "Express tags", searching shows nothing and the
example they are using doesn't make any sense.

------
jylam
That's a website without even a fallback (or just a warning) if you
deactivated javascript.

"People now are waiting for another upgrade". Maybe, but if you could use it
properly before asking for more, it'll be cool.

------
rudolfwinestock
How about the ability to include HTML code that's in another file or link? I'm
surprised that such a basic modularity mechanism still isn't in the HTML
standard.

~~~
saagarjha
<iframe>?

~~~
ahmedfromtunis
Not the OP, but I guess they mean the ability to include portions of html
(such as the header, the footer, and the likes) into other pages to improve
code reuse.

------
jcahill
This is some sort of click farming / per-post commission site associated with
a shitcoin called GeekCash.

Everyone who replied about html6 not being a real thing took the bait.

------
pram
Cool kids are already using HTML7

------
pagutierrezn
Nooooooooooooooo!

------
heyoo
Does anyone have other good resources about HTML6?

